# Rave Coffee - El Salvador Los Pirineos



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

El Salvador Los Pirineos + Soya Milk (original) = pure chocolate.

Not bad, pleasantly surprised. On espresso machine (QM Verona).


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I just had this, what a beauty of a coffee!!!!! Definitely one of my most favourite coffees.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I always liked El Salvador coffees. They lack the sweetness or a Brazil but can deliver some nice dark chocolate notes. In fact a 50/50 blend with a Brazilian is a great post roast blend combo.

It also proved the point that a relatively inexpensive speciality grade bean can produce a great coffee. Silly prices don't need to be paid.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

I also really enjoyed these beans from Rave, but then I have never had any beans from Rave that I have not enjoyed.

Still Columbian saurez is my favourite.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I've recently ordered 5 different beans from Rave. While I've never been disappointed with Rave, one of them has blown me away - Brazil Sao Marco Natural, lovely and funky. Sublime. Closely followed by Honduras Clave De Sol Natural. El Salvador Los Nogales is also solid but has paled in their presence. Two more to go!


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Sean said:


> I've recently ordered 5 different beans from Rave. While I've never been disappointed with Rave, one of them has blown me away - Brazil Sao Marco Natural, lovely and funky. Sublime. Closely followed by Honduras Clave De Sol Natural. El Salvador Los Nogales is also solid but has paled in their presence. Two more to go!


Hmm thanks I will give them a try.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just ordered those Rave coffees too, never had them before.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

gone for Brazil Sao Marco Natural as well


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

frustin said:


> gone for Brazil Sao Marco Natural as well


I'm just about to order some more. Outstanding.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Sean said:


> I've recently ordered 5 different beans from Rave. While I've never been disappointed with Rave, one of them has blown me away - Brazil Sao Marco Natural, lovely and funky. Sublime. Closely followed by Honduras Clave De Sol Natural. El Salvador Los Nogales is also solid but has paled in their presence. Two more to go!


Just ordered, seems a shame not to take advantage of the Black Friday deal.


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

RazorliteX said:


> Just ordered, seems a shame not to take advantage of the Black Friday deal.


Dammit! Forgot about Black Friday and ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

I've just tried the El Salvador Los Pirineos and it produces a really salty shot. I'm doing 18g>36g recipe and tried various grind settings from 25-35 seconds and nothing tames it. Any ideas? Brew temp is 93-94. Hard to see past it but I don't think it is overextracted.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

RobW said:


> I've just tried the El Salvador Los Pirineos and it produces a really salty shot. I'm doing 18g>36g recipe and tried various grind settings from 25-35 seconds and nothing tames it. Any ideas? Brew temp is 93-94. Hard to see past it but I don't think it is overextracted.


Hmm I'm doing around 21g>40g - setting 2 on the Eureka 75e grinder (which is fine fine), brew temp is 90 degrees.

Usually around 32-34 seconds from power up (so around 26 seconds from first drip) - I always grind from frozen.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

So, got myself some Brazil Sao Marco and rested for around six days. Have to admit it is a very acidic (sour? but also sweet) brew and needs to be quite finely ground otherwise it comes out as a gush.

Getting around 44g from 18.9g shot over a period of around 31 seconds from first drip.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RazorliteX said:


> So, got myself some Brazil Sao Marco and rested for around six days. Have to admit it is a very acidic (sour? but also sweet) brew and needs to be quite finely ground otherwise it comes out as a gush.
> 
> Getting around 44g from 18.9g shot over a period of around 31 seconds from first drip.


Its a Natural processed coffee so some acidity would be expected in the cup.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I have to admit I gave up with Brazil Sao Marco Natural and Honduras Clave De Sol Natural - they are just too acidic hinting on sour for my liking.

Without milk/soya - the plummy Honduras isn't too bad but the Brazil is just acidic. With milk/soya both curdle within a minute - to be expected with high acidic coffees.

Back to dark roasts for me.


----------

